# RC's Trollbloods (2012/13 Army Painting Challenge)



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome to my thread for the 2012 Army Painting Challenge where I will be documenting my progress throughout the year. I know we're not supposed to post Project Logs with no pictures of our work in the first post but as I'm going to be including quite a bit of information in this thread I thought it might make up for that (pictures of my painting itself will come once the challenge begins)!

As the thread title says, this year I'm going to be painting some Trollbloods from the game 'Hordes' by Privateer Press. A lot of people will have heard of the game but for those who haven't:



> The raging, fast-paced HORDES game is set in the wilds of the Iron Kingdoms, an environment that combines the richness of traditional fantasy with the excitement of steam power and gunpowder. Across the realm, ancient rivalries among nations are exploding into all-out conflict, and the tameless factions of HORDES have joined the fight, whether to preserve their ancient homelands or with an eye toward conquest.
> 
> In this ferocious 30 mm tabletop miniatures battle game, each player controls a powerful battle-wizard who harnesses the strength and fury of the savage warbeasts that stalk the dark places of the Iron Kingdoms. Through their unique link to these untamed creatures, these warlocks are able to drive them to unparalleled heights of destruction.
> 
> HORDES puts players directly into the maelstrom of war as warlocks and their beast hordes struggle for domination and survival. A game is fought with the powerful jaws and flesh-ripping talons of warbeasts as well as devastating spells wrought by the warlocks themselves and the lethal weapons of their warriors. Only one side can emerge victorious from the carrion-scattered field of war!


I have chosen to do Trollbloods as they have some of the nicest models that Privateer Press have made in my opinion, plus the fluff for them interests me:



> The Trollbloods are a variety of related races, almost all of whom have distinctive blue skin, and all of whom trace their ancestry back to Trolls. Different races amongst the Trollbloods are categorised by how much trollish blood they have, although what the other blood is remains a mystery to all but the Troll mystics. The Pygmy Trolls, known as Pygs, are small goblin-like creatures with a great deal of technical sense, rat cunning, and thickheaded impulsiveness. The Trollkin are the most civilised of trolls, with a tribal society and a strong sense of honour. True Trolls are somewhat monstrous, with only a modicum of intelligence, but a great deal of physical adaptability. The gigantic Dire Trolls are a raw bestial force that, until recently, even the Trollkin were afraid of.
> 
> The Trollbloods have long been recognised as powerful warriors by the human nations, and the humans have called upon them as allies in many a war. Unfortunately, the humans also see the Trollbloods as stupid creatures, not worthy of respect. Humans have allied with Trollbloods by promising the Trollbloods land and respect, but these promises never quite come through. The Trollbloods have no understanding of political subtlety or public opinion; they only understand honour, and will not see a promise broken. As such, the Trolls have made war with the humans far more often than they have allied with them. This constant series of wars has led the humans to develop newer and more powerful technology to fight them, up to and including the Warjack itself. For a long time, the Trollblood forces could do nothing against the Warjacks of humanity. However, Hoarluk Doomshaper has recently extended his mastery over Trolls to include the Dire Trolls, beasts more than capable of tearing a Warjack in half. The Trollbloods march to war once again, and this time they are ready to see their slights repaid a hundred times over with humanity's blood.
> 
> ...


Here is a list of the models that I plan to paint throughout the course of the challenge, each line is a seperate months entry:


Grim Angus (Warlock)
Classic Dire Troll Blitzer (Warbeast)
Classic Dire Troll Mauler (Warbeast)
Classic Dire Troll Bomber (Warbeast)
Krielstone Bearer and 3 Scribes (Unit)
6 Scouts (Unit)
12 Fenblades (Unit) - including Officer and Drummer (Unit Attachment)
9 Kriel Warriors (Unit) - including Piper, Banner Bearer (Unit Attachment) - and including Caber Thrower (Unit Attachment)
8 Scattergunners (Unit) - including Officer and Banner Bearer (Unit Attachment)
6 Sluggers (Unit)
6 Pyg Bushwackers (Unit)
6 Pyg Burrowers (Unit)
The list above is not the kind of army that one would usually field in a game of Hordes as I'd usually use a lot more Warbeasts and Solos, but as that would be much less of a challenge to complete (and unfair on people painting tonnes of marines etc.) I have decided to focus more on the Units available to me.

The model I will be painting for the month of March is Grim Angus, a Warlock. I will be introducing my entries each month first with their name, an image of them taken from the Privateer Press website and a quote with some information about them. In future months I will also include my proof picture with this, however I want to get the ball rolling with this and I cannot post my proof yet for obvious reasons.


*Grim Angus*










> Not only does he have a hardcore model, but he brings some awesome versatility to the battle for the Trollbloods. Basically, he like to debuff all who oppose him. You'd think such a specialization shouldn't exactly be considered "versatile," but think again, for our entire army (basically) relies on buffing themselves. This guys debuffs the enemy. He likes to negate all types of speed and buffs. Trollblood players usually don't enjoy playing against Cryx and The Retribution, but here is our solution.


I will also be documenting my progress in the army showcase feature.

All in all I'm really looking forward to this years Army Painting Challenge (hence the enthusiastic thread) and look forward to seeing what great armies people put together.

Thanks for reading through my babbling, good luck to all other entrants.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice opening thread!!! Nice to see that you are going to be using the classic warbeasts as I think the sculpts are a bit better than the new plastics. I will be following along with great interest mate.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm looking forwards to seeing this progress over the course of the year. Just a head's up though, you've posted enough units to be working for 13 months.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Very nice opening thread!!! Nice to see that you are going to be using the classic warbeasts as I think the sculpts are a bit better than the new plastics. I will be following along with great interest mate.


Thanks, and I agree. They are much nicer in my opinion, especially the Mauler as he looks far more menacing.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I'm looking forwards to seeing this progress over the course of the year. Just a head's up though, you've posted enough units to be working for 13 months.


Whoops, thanks. Bye bye Thumper Crew


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey why are you not trying Mulg the Ancient he is by far the coolest model in the whole trollblood army.

(I have a trollblood army so I am bias)


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I actually prefer the models for the Dire Trolls (especially the Classic Blitzer), but if I keep going with the Trollbloods after the year challenge then Mulg will definitely find his way in.


----------

